
Halium: Hardware Abstraction Layer 4 GNU/Linux on Mobile Devices with Android - based2
https://halium.org/
======
based2
src: [http://linuxfr.org/news/naissance-du-projet-
halium](http://linuxfr.org/news/naissance-du-projet-halium)

